# NTFS Platte wird unter Linux erkannt, aber unter Windows nicht



## 5ki11zzz (19. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

Ich hab das Thema mal hier eröffnet, auch wenn das Problem unter Windows entsteht, aber ich vermute, das es aus Linux zu lösen ist.

Folgendes:

Ich habe eine externe Platte per USB3.0 angeschlossen und in Windows 7 gebootet und dort die Platte NTFS formatiert. Danach konnte ich auf die Platte zugreifen und lesen und schreiben.
Danach habe ich Ubuntu 16.04 gebootet, dort habe ich eine zweite externe Platte, die aus einem RAID1 kommt angeschlossen, diese habe ich dann mit mdadm vorbereitet und gemountet.
Dann habe ich die Daten von der RAID Platte auf die NTFS-Platte kopiert. Soweit so gut.

Wenn ich jetzt aber wieder ins Windows boote oder die NTFS-Platte an anderen Windows Rechnern anschließe, dann wird sie nur als RAW erkannt und ich habe keinen Zugriff auf die Daten.
wechsel ich wieder zu Linux, habe ich vollen Zugriff auf die Daten und die Platte wird auch weiterhin als NTFS-Platte dort erkannt.

Mir ist einfach nicht klar, was mit der Festplatte passiert ist.

Schonmal danke für eure Tipps Gruß


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hast du normal im Dateimanager kopiert, oder eine 1:1 Spiegelung angelegt?


----------



## 5ki11zzz (19. Oktober 2016)

Copy Paste per GUI.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2016)

Wie wird die Partition denn unter Linux im GParted angezeigt?


----------



## 5ki11zzz (19. Oktober 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie wird die Partition denn unter Linux im GParted angezeigt?



Sieht meines erachtens alles gut aus:

Partition: /dev/sdb1
File System: ntfs
Mountpoint: /media/ubuntu/TOSHIBA EXT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2016)

Bei der Partition wird so ein Schlüsselsymbol angezeigt. Ist vielleicht eine Verschlüsselung aktiv?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

Als was wird die Festplatte in der Datenträgerverwaltung unter Windows angezeigt?


----------



## 5ki11zzz (19. Oktober 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei der Partition wird so ein Schlüsselsymbol angezeigt. Ist vielleicht eine Verschlüsselung aktiv?



Also aktiv habe ich nichts verschlüsselt und wenn ich von Ubuntu drauf zugreife, kommt auch keine Passwortabfrage, um es zu entschlüsseln.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Als was wird die Festplatte in der Datenträgerverwaltung unter Windows angezeigt?



Als RAW-Platte, als ob er das Filesystem nicht lesen kann.
Komisch ist halt, bevor ich die Daten auf die Platte kopiert habe, konnte ich ganz normal im Windows drauf zugreifen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

Hat die Platte eventuell eine Hardwareverschlüsselung, die du ausversehen aktiviert hast?


----------



## 5ki11zzz (19. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hat die Platte eventuell eine Hardwareverschlüsselung, die du ausversehen aktiviert hast?



Ich hatte noch nie ne Platte, die von selbst verschlüsseln kann, aber ich würde mal davon ausgehen, das die Festplatte ja dann irgend ein Interface starten müsste, um die Platte zu entschlüsseln.
Und wenn ich die Platte in Ubuntu mounte, müssten die Daten ja auch immernoch verschlüsselt sein und müssten ja erst durch eine Authentifizierung entschlüsselt werden. Und da ich zu keiner Zeit ein Passwort angegeben habe, würde das ja nur mit einem Token gehen. Das kann ich aber in zwischen ausschließen, das ich auch unter einem Live-Knoppix direkt die Platte mounten und lesen/schreiben kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

Hmmm ok das ist komisch... 

Hört sich fast so an als ob der MFT/Bootsektor kaputt ist und Linux damit noch umgehen kann. War der Cache aktiviert oder ohne abmelden die Platte rausgezogen?

Was sagt Testdisk wenn du die Platte damit analysierst? Bei Bedarf kann Testdisk den MFT/Bootsektor auch reparieren.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (19. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm ok das ist komisch...
> 
> Hört sich fast so an als ob der MFT/Bootsektor kaputt ist und Linux damit noch umgehen kann. War der Cache aktiviert oder ohne abmelden die Platte rausgezogen?
> 
> Was sagt Testdisk wenn du die Platte damit analysierst? Bei Bedarf kann Testdisk den MFT/Bootsektor auch reparieren.



Cache war nicht aktiv. Mit Testdisk meinst du *CHKDSK *unter Windows? Das könnte ich noch probieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

5ki11zzz schrieb:


> Cache war nicht aktiv. Mit Testdisk meinst du *CHKDSK *unter Windows? Das könnte ich noch probieren.


Nein. Das bringt nix.

TestDisk DE - CGSecurity


----------



## 5ki11zzz (19. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nein. Das bringt nix.
> 
> TestDisk DE - CGSecurity




Und ob das was bringt 

habs eben drüber laufen lassen. Hat kein 2 Minuten Laufzeit gehabt und er hat für 9 Files neue einträge im Index gemacht und zack, kann ich wieder auf die Platte zugreifen.

Ubuntu scheint da wohl Fehlertoleranter zu sein. 

Danke für den Denkanstoß, auch wenn du was anderes gemeint hast  Thema ist damit erledigt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

Hmmm ok das hätte ich nicht gedacht.  Das Windows Tool ist meist nicht so der Burner.

Naja hauptsache es geht jetzt!


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2016)

5ki11zzz schrieb:


> Ubuntu scheint da wohl Fehlertoleranter zu sein.



Der NTFS-3g Treiber für Linux wurde ja nicht von MS entwickelt, sondern entstand so wie viele andere Tools wohl durch Reverse Engineering. Da auch eine Dokumentation meistens fehlt, gibt es Sachen in Dateien usw., wo man nicht weiß wofür die da sind. Die werden dann entsprechend vom Nachbau ignoriert.
In den entsprechenden inoffiziellen Dokumentationen steht da dann an der Stelle meistens "reverviert" oder "unknown". 

Btw: Insbesondere bei vielen Apple Systemdateien gibt es Bytegruppen wo man nicht weiß, was da drin steht.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. November 2016)

Interessant, genau danach habe ich auch gesucht. Habe nämlich einen USB-Stick per Windows NTFS formatiert, um größere Dateien speichern zu können. Unter Windows arbeitet dieser auch fehlerfrei. Nun wollte ich heute Daten von meinem Ubuntu-PC auf den Stick laden, ging auch ohne Probleme. Danach habe ich den Stick sicher entfernt & an meinem win7 x64 angeschlossen. Leider konnte Windows mit dem USB-Stick nichts anfangen, noch nicht mal eine Fehleranalyse war möglich. Nur durch Formatierung konnte ich ihn wieder lesbar machen. Riecht nach NTFS-3g Problem ???


----------



## DataDino (8. November 2016)

Hast du die Platte auch vernünftig aus dem Linux wieder ausgehängt, bevor du sie ans Windows-System gehängt hast? Ich erinnere mich dunkel daran, das es ohne korrekten unmount zu Problemen beim Wechsel kommen kann.


----------

